# Hope Solo



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Hope was Yearling Champion on Saturday for the Big Top Show in Chehalis WA. She's now has over 50 points. I told the wife we should retire her since 50 is the most points a goat can contribute to their own ennoblement, but she wants to take her to the fair.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's so gorgeous!! Why would you stop showing her!?  It certainly doesn't hurt to keep earning points and it's fun to show a winner!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think you should stop showing her... And send her my way! :greengrin: Not that far away, anyways.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pretty girl! and congrats!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She's so gorgeous!! Why would you stop showing her!?  It certainly doesn't hurt to keep earning points and it's fun to show a winner!


It's not the showing. It's all the feed it takes to keep her competitive that I worry about.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhhh.... ok, that makes sense.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's awesome Tim & wife!
Shucks, what's another mouth to feed anyway?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pretty! Nice looking girl


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My Goodness she is stunning! Congrats! I can see why your wife isn't quite ready to retire her! But I completely understand. I can't imagine what it must take to care & feed for a competitive doe like her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> My Goodness she is stunning! Congrats! I can see why your wife isn't quite ready to retire her! But I completely understand. I can't imagine what it must take to care & feed for a competitive doe like her.


I see I have done a poor job of explaining. It is not the money for feed or the time it takes. It is having a doe too fat going into breeding season. I'm having a heck of a time making myself stop feeding her. Ha. She is always in the chow line to get through the gate that I use to separate those who get feed and those who don't. I kicked her out tonight though.


----------

